

Ask HN: Payment Gateway for Web Application (2checkout or Alertpay) - raydookie

Guys,<p>I'm in the final stages of building out a web application I've been working on. Now it's just down to implementing the payment system.<p>Being based in Trinidad and Tobago (in the Caribbean) and from the research I've done, 2checkout.com and Alertpay.com seems like to only 2 viable options.<p>I know some of you have used both of these systems in your apps. Can anyone give me any feedback as to which one I should go with?
Any good/bad experiences I should know about?<p>For those of you who made purchases with either of these, what was your experiences with the checkout process?<p>If you know of another alternative I can use feel free to let me know.
Google Checkout, Paypal etc are out of the question since they don't allow withdrawals to Trinidad.<p>Thanks.
======
webginja
I used to work in the building next to the 2checkout guys and I've attended a
couple of Perl user groups at their offices. I also know a few people whom
work there and they are all good guys.

In short I'm biased - but I will tell you that over at 2checkout their
customer support is very nice, and they are all very helpful.

~~~
raydookie
Thanks for the feedback

